# Clean new look with DIY rock



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

The GF and I experimented with making some rock backgrounds and ended up liking this look. The big one in the middle is home made and used to cover the filter. The other rocks are just rocks.

What do you guys think?


----------



## GamecockSean (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks good! What do you mean by "Homemade"? Did you go out and snag it in the backyard?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

GamecockSean said:


> Looks good! What do you mean by "Homemade"? Did you go out and snag it in the backyard?


Nope. Took egg crate, and placed smaller lava rocks on it with expanding foam. Crushed some other lava rock to make a sand and epoxyed it to the foam. It has a couple holes to swim through and it is concave in the back.

In progress pic:


----------



## GamecockSean (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like a fun project. How long did that take?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not bad!


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

GamecockSean said:


> Sounds like a fun project. How long did that take?


It was fun. We spent a couple hours on a couple weekends. Not too long. I will advise 2 things though if anyone tries something similar. 1. Dont buy the fast drying epoxy. We got a 5min type and it hardened too fast so we had to rush placing the 'sand' on. 2. Have enough sand that you can just put it is a box and dip your rock. It save you a lot of hassle and time trying to sprinkle it all on a bit at a time.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good and very natural!


----------



## saltwaterpurls (Oct 20, 2011)

looks good


----------



## GamecockSean (Nov 8, 2011)

Was is expensive? I'd like to try that sometime, but since I'm in college, I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

GamecockSean said:


> Was is expensive? I'd like to try that sometime, but since I'm in college, I'm on a tight budget.


It wasn't expensive. The rock we found for .10/lb. The egg crate was ~12 as was the epoxy. 3 or 4 dollars for the foam. Plus some zip ties. We had left overs of everything so you could make a lot if rock features for that price.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

that is one of the most awsome things ive ever seen, i have never heard of home-made rocks lol, looks amazing


----------

